# ONE DAY ONLY: Buy 1, we'll ship a second for a dollar!



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

HenryFields.com

Today only!!! (Or so the site states)

Everything I looked at was buy one get a second one for $1.00 US. You cannot get the discount buying multiples of the same item, one discount per item.

I took advantage and got 2 peach, 2 blueberries, 2 cherry and 2 pear trees.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.henryfields.com/category/162?p=0615902&gclid=COXcjrKjjLYCFY4WMgodTg0AAQ

Where is the notice free second for $1??


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

It was with each item. If you clicked on an item, at the bottom in the "Add to Cart" box it stated buy a second one for $1. I first heard about it in an email they sent. I went to check and really did get a second one for $1, no extra charge for shipping!


----------

